# most adorable thing yet!



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

Millie is pretty laid back but Nellie loves to run, so i put them on my bed when I read and Millie sleeps but Nellie is all over me and crawling up my pants and what not and lately she has started grooming me, like gently nibbling my eye lashes and liking my ears and lips, and she seems to allways want to lick my nose out, do they normally do this to humans? I kow they do other rats, but she only does it to me and Millie, my other rat. she didn't even try it on my friend.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

millieandnellie said:


> Millie is pretty laid back but Nellie loves to run, so i put them on my bed when I read and Millie sleeps but Nellie is all over me and crawling up my pants and what not and lately she has started grooming me, like gently nibbling my eye lashes and liking my ears and lips, and she seems to allways want to lick my nose out, do they normally do this to humans? I kow they do other rats, but she only does it to me and Millie, my other rat. she didn't even try it on my friend.


She loves you  Have you seen a nice rat meet a cagemate, give the back of their neck a few gentle licks and move on? Its like that, but she is also grooming you


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Its normal once your rats become close and comfortable to you to "groom" you. They feel now like you are a little rat friend of theirs and they are happy and at home with you.


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I am glad to hear that, Millie has even started with my ears now, and she pick at my hair, I am glad they know I am not threat to them.


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

i lvoe it when maurice does that, shes so adorable


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hee hee, i love it when rats groom you! Mine like eyebrows and sometimes they try to groom my fluffy jumpers...


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, they are the most adorable rodents around1 when nellie lick my nose she acually holds it so i don't move


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

That's so cute 

Imogen has decided that she's a pimple remover. I have to remember to dodge her when she gets too close. -sigh-

Harlequin, on the other hand, "brushes" my hair and pees on my glasses for me. Apparently she thinks it cleans them or something. ;D


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

ha! that is funny! and cute, today my mom was playing eith them on the bed and I was getting dinner and my mom was like you need to come back cause Nellie is freaking out cause she can't find you! it made me feel good that missed me!


----------



## Halokitty (Aug 16, 2008)

Last night Totter did that - she licked my ear as I was carrying her around my small apartment on my shoulder. That's the first time she's ever done it and I was absolutely tickled! She also began combing through my hair a bit with her little paws. Despite how much I love having her on my shoulder - she has some wicked sharp little claws and I'm still (proudly) wearing the marks this morning ;D


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh that's adorable. :] mine like to lick my ears heh.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

shes letting you know just how much she loves you...no matter how gross it may seem to you! lol


----------



## Tinkerbell4579 (Jan 29, 2009)

This book i have said that if a rat nibbles or licks you on the ear lobe then they love you, so i think you have nothing to worry about.


----------

